# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ VIDEO FISHER FVH-P530

## MitsoulasFm

Καλησπερα σας.
Προσφατα βρηκα ενα video fisher FVH-P530 το οποιο δεν εχει ηχο απο το tuner...
Προχωρησα σε αλλαγη πυκνωτων στην μεσαια συχνοτητα του tuner αλλα το προβλημα επιμενει...
Πριν την αλλαγη πυκνωτων δεν συντονιζε καλα...ενω τωρα συντονιζει αψογα.
Τι λετε να φταιει???

----------


## xsterg

το μηχανημα ειναι παλιο. εκτος των ηλεκτρονικων προβληματων θα εχει σιγουρα και μηχανικα. να σημειωσω οτι τα βιντεο ηταν απο μηχανικης αποψης τρομερα πολυπλοκα με λεπτες ρυθμισεις. αμφιβαλω αν σημερα υπαρχει κανεις που ξερει, θυμαται, εχει την διαθεση να ασχοληθει μαζι τους την στιγμη που παιρνεις ολοκαινουργιο με 80€ και απο την επισκευη του θα μπεις μεσα.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

> το μηχανημα ειναι παλιο. εκτος των ηλεκτρονικων προβληματων θα εχει σιγουρα και μηχανικα. να σημειωσω οτι τα βιντεο ηταν απο μηχανικης αποψης τρομερα πολυπλοκα με λεπτες ρυθμισεις. αμφιβαλω αν σημερα υπαρχει κανεις που ξερει, θυμαται, εχει την διαθεση να ασχοληθει μαζι τους την στιγμη που παιρνεις ολοκαινουργιο με 80€ και απο την επισκευη του θα μπεις μεσα.


Το μηχανημα ευτυχως δεν εχει μηχανικα προβληματα.Το μονο προβλημα ειναι αυτο με τον ηχο.Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βρισκω Service Manual...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J530F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

